# Grooming the nose



## alexhavanese (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for the best way to have my Havenese Louie's nose groomed. From pictures it seens that most Havanese have their hair on the nose long that it falls off left and right and never covers the eyes. My groomer seems to cut it short, and when it grows longer it stands up and covers the eyes. I have attached two pictures, one right now with grooming due, and another one just after grooming a few months back. We had a puppy cut the last time, but we'd like to grow the hair a little longer now. I don't know the first thing about dog grooming, so I was looking for your advice if my groomer is doing the right thing or if there is room for improvement. 

Thanks for your help!
Alex


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Louie looks very cute! It kind of depends on what you like. Scout always has his face trimmed. It keeps his face cleaner. I like seeing his eyes. My two are groomed once a month. The corner of the eye hair needs to be trimmed after four weeks. Truffles is full coated. The hair around her eyes lies down because it is so long. The beard gets wet when she drinks. Her hair needs to be pulled back in ponytails to keep it out of her face. It's a little more labor intensive with the ponytails.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm keeping my girl in a longer coat. It took a couple months for the hair to grow out enough to lie flat along her nose, and it's just starting to be long enough to be in a top knot without a lot of stray hairs in her eyes. I trim my boy's face around his eyes and keep it shorter around his mouth. He's a non-hav, but with a similar coat. I do keep it long enough in the nose to lie down. It's just easier.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

alexhavanese said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the best way to have my Havenese Louie's nose groomed. From pictures it seens that most Havanese have their hair on the nose long that it falls off left and right and never covers the eyes. My groomer seems to cut it short, and when it grows longer it stands up and covers the eyes. I have attached two pictures, one right now with grooming due, and another one just after grooming a few months back. We had a puppy cut the last time, but we'd like to grow the hair a little longer now. I don't know the first thing about dog grooming, so I was looking for your advice if my groomer is doing the right thing or if there is room for improvement.
> 
> ...


My dogs are in full coat, so they don't get trimmed at all, except for a little sanitary trim. But I have to say that IF I were to keep my Havanese in a puppy cut, I wouldn't want to be fighting the grow-out of nose hair over and over. Not only is it unattractive wen it's at a funny, in-between stage, but the cut ends are constantly poking the dog in the eyes. Even with a puppy cut, I'd wan the nose hair to be allowed to grow out long enough that it lays down on either side of the nose, the way it's supposed to grow. Then, if you want to trim up the mustache and bead length a bit, go for it. But keep the hair on top of the nose long.


----------

